# Post a real photo of yourself!



## Checkers

Instead of these tiny ass, "oh he just looks like another fat taper" photos (no offense 2buck,) how about we post a real photo of each other haha.

Here's one I'm using for my website to show everyone I'm a family man and a great guy haha!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Checkers said:


> Instead of these tiny ass, "oh he just looks like another fat taper" photos (no offense 2buck,) how about we post a real photo of each other haha.
> 
> Here's one I'm using for my website to show everyone I'm a family man, a great guy, and not a felon haha!


 I always use real photos, of me and my dog and my sweetie, and my kids.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Checkers said:


> Instead of these tiny ass, "oh he just looks like another fat taper" photos (no offense 2buck,) how about we post a real photo of each other haha.
> 
> Here's one I'm using for my website to show everyone I'm a family man, a great guy, and not a felon haha!


 I forgot to mention,,, nice photo,,,, you guys look like your a happy family.


----------



## Axecutioner-B

hey ... hey ... hey ... what's wrong with felons?!!
yes I'm a felon  Here's a picture of my wife, my son, & me 










Here's my daughter, the little angel :thumbup: (typical early 80's Phoenix knock-down background lol)








________
Minibaby4u cam


----------



## cazna

Hey, Im no fat taper, 5,11 and 78 kgs, And isnt my pic good enough?? Maybe you need to get new glasses :jester:

Its a wonder any of us hold any weight, if we wore a pedometer you would be amazed how many Kms, or miles in your language we do??

Hey ax, Cool baby, My Girl is 9 weeks old now, Dam they change fast.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

one without my belly showing:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

and one with my belly,holding my grandson at his fathers wedding :whistling2:


----------



## Checkers

Haha, I was just joking Ax. You're more qualified to be a taper then me then! 
It's nice to put faces to all the names for sure.


----------



## taper71

OK my pics are too big how do you resize them?


----------



## taper71

This one is a couple of years old , but I haven t changed much ( except my attitude  )


----------



## Workaholic

Mine is in the avatar, it is a couple years old so I am fatter and more tired.


----------



## Axecutioner-B

Checkers said:


> Haha, I was just joking Ax.


haha i know Checkers 
________
RedCate cam


----------



## Axecutioner-B

Wow Taper, thats a sweet ceiling !! I've never seen anything like that around here.
________
ROLL A JOINT


----------



## taper71

Done a few varients of them around here back when doing the custom million dollar + homes were worth doing lol.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

taper71 said:


> OK my pics are too big how do you resize them?


in case guys are finding it tough to up load a picture (like I did) you can use windows paint ,when you load your pic up in WP,you will see the resize tool in the upper left corner.seems like DWT accepts pics with very low pixel rates,so the better the camera,the more you half to reduce the quality ,or you can try and convert your pic to a BMP,or GIF file,it reduces quality too.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

I'll work on that if I run out of beer 2buck,,,,

meantime, I changed my avitar to a pic of me posting over at PT


----------



## Workaholic

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I'll work on that if I run out of beer 2buck,,,,
> 
> meantime, I changed my avitar to a pic of me posting over at PT


That is exactly how I picture you when you are posting there.


----------



## carpentaper

i spent a half hour trying too figure it out.i gave up. my wife will figure it out for me in all of five minutes or less.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

carpentaper said:


> i spent a half hour trying too figure it out.i gave up. my wife will figure it out for me in all of five minutes or less.


no, it is a pain in the a$$,DWT should change this,the average camera takes a picture at around 1,200 pixels.think they only let you upload pics with around 200 pixels,so a cheap cell phone pic ,maybe might work.
nathan change this,where's workaholic when you need him:whistling2:


----------



## rhardman

*An old photo...*

Great thread Checkers!








I'm in the red box.
I remember the guy in the green box was Tim. We worked on inventing a peddle operated helicopter :blink: I also remember washing out buckets and spotting nails at that time_._

I'll see if I can come up with something a bit more recent...

Here's a more recent one...









Afraid I don't have any children photos...


----------



## rhardman

Axecutioner-B said:


> hey ... hey ... hey ... what's wrong with felons?!!
> yes I'm a felon  Here's a picture of my wife, my son, & me


Nice family Axe!
Tough road.
Great come back!


----------



## EFDrywall

*Hello*

Hello heres a pic


----------



## SlimPickins

I'll play...

With my family (before the last little guy was born):
http://img153.imageshack.us/i/laughing.jpg/


----------



## ns005




----------



## silverstilts

Here is a few of the family. The four boys trying to make it to midnight only one made it. Then outside enjoying the new snow, little cold but not to cold to have some fun. Plus I got my exercise digging them out many times this last couple of days. The last picture me and the boys started to build a tree fort except there were no suitable trees in the yard so we just built it on 6x6's... I can tell you there is never a dull moment around our house. Ages 5-6-7-8...


----------



## Checkers

rhardman said:


> I'm in the red box
> View attachment 471
> 
> 
> I remeber the guy in the green box was Tim. We worked on inventing a peddle operated helicopter :blink: I also remember washing out buckets and spotting nails at that time_._



Schematics for said helicopter? haha


----------



## Saul_Surfaces




----------



## Axecutioner-B

Saul_Surfaces said:


> hmm--this picture posting this is hard.


I think you have to upload your pics to a picture hosting website like photobucket & then post the link to your picture on this sites reply to message screen by clicking the window that has the mountains on it 
________
MARIJUANA CARD


----------



## carpentaper

some pictures of my preciouses and me.







(saying "cheese")


----------



## SlimPickins

I'm just trying out the little paperclip method....my photos were resized in photoshop. Oh, and because I'm a post whore.


----------



## rebel20

Here are a couple of me and the wife and son on vacation I will try to find a recnt one of my daughter in SC


----------



## rebel20

SlimPickins said:


> I'm just trying out the little paperclip method....my photos were resized in photoshop. Oh, and because I'm a post whore.


you got a long way to go to be a post whore just ask 2buck he is still third on the list behind ****** and capt

rebel


----------



## rebel20

*Picture resizer*

For you guys having problems here is a link to download a simple pic resizer which I use for our web site its free

http://www.vodahost.com/web-hosting-pix-resizer/


----------



## Kiwiman

I uploaded my family pics via the user CP, so you'll have to click my username to view.


----------



## cazna

Heres me and the mrs at the Giants house, akaroa. This crazy lady spent years doin mozaics in her garden, Its qiute impressive. 

http://www.linton.co.nz/default.asp?page=about

Click on this pic in my profile page if you want to see a few more.


----------



## McDusty




----------



## Axecutioner-B

It would be funny if someone posted a picture just ridiclously covered in dust & mud lol ! McDusty your glasses are too cool.
________
LIVE SEX


----------



## sos drywall

Is it ridiculous enough?


----------



## moore

............i love my pc i hate my pc . took me 2 hours to post this bad pix.


----------



## Checkers

moore said:


> ............i love my pc i hate my pc . took me 2 hours to post this bad pix.


Nice entryway and furniture haha.


----------



## rhardman

moore said:


> View attachment 565
> ............i love my pc i hate my pc . took me 2 hours to post this bad pix.


My dad had a work truck with seats just like those. :thumbup:


----------



## moore

Checkers said:


> Nice entryway and furniture haha.


keepin it warm baby keepin it warm.


----------



## smisner50s

my wife and i


----------



## smisner50s

and our daughter.


----------



## moore

taper71 said:


> This one is a couple of years old , but I haven t changed much ( except my attitude  )a


 a hawk @ and hand finisher. what planet did you come from my brother? we can be as one.


----------



## taper71

moore said:


> a hawk @ and hand finisher. what planet did you come from my brother? we can be as one.


 
I was a hawk and trowel man for many years , I got tennis elbo so bad and a fellow taper suggested I switch to knives, I did and my tennis elbo went away. I hate pans though ( I call them baby trays lol ) and still use the hawk. I swith between knives and trowels now.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

taper71 said:


> I was a hawk and trowel man for many years , I got tennis elbo so bad and a fellow taper suggested I switch to knives, I did and my tennis elbo went away. I hate pans though ( I call them baby trays lol ) and still use the hawk. I swith between knives and trowels now.:thumbsup:


i was taught with hawk. tried the pan, but just didn't feel right. to me theres more trips to the bucket with a pan. pan's are hard on the hand . i've been told. my right hand's so screwed up from using knives all these years. dont need the left to go out. i may need to switch . i have a trowel for bad areas. i use mintcraft broad knives . hyde 5s 6s .


----------



## fr8train




----------



## smisner50s

off the topic but boy does that food look good..


----------



## fr8train

it was good, Japanese steak house!


----------



## MeatBallDryWall

This is me while sanding a 300 Board house ALONE because my help didn't show up. My wife was there & said "smile" As you can tell I didn't want to smile. :furious:


----------



## Final touch drywall

MeatBallDryWall said:


> This is me while sanding a 300 Board house ALONE because my help didn't show up. My wife was there & said "smile" As you can tell I didn't want to smile. :furious:


No mask:confused1:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall

> No mask:confused1:


Yeah I used one but I was walking the tops down with the light so I didn't have it on.


----------



## moore

MeatBallDryWall said:


> Yeah I used one but I was walking the tops down with the light so I didn't have it on.


hell, i don't were one half the time. between the [email protected] sanding dust, it all evens out. [wear]


----------



## ns005

I Won't sand anything w/o a mask, fugg that. I don't care for the bloody noses and picking crusty white boogers out of my nose days later.


----------



## cazna

ns005 said:


> I Won't sand anything w/o a mask, fugg that. I don't care for the bloody noses and picking crusty white boogers out of my nose days later.


And the messed up lungs, I always wear a mask :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

just kiddin. always wear a mask when [email protected] mixing hot muds. i wear a mask when cleaning floors ,last day.sweeping /shopvac.


----------



## SlimPickins

What's this mask you speak of? :coughing up white lung-chunk smiley:


----------



## ns005

I'm sure drywall dust causes cancer.... Just like everything else


----------



## 1drywaller

According to CGC's specs...

"Prolonged and repeated breathing of respirable mica dust may cause lung disease (pneumoconiosis).
The extent and severity of lung injury correlates with the length of exposure and dust concentration. Prolonged and repeated exposure to airborne free respirable crystalline silica can result in lung disease
(i.e., silicosis) and/or LUNG CANCER. The development of silicosis may increase the risks of additional health effects. The risk of developing silicosis is dependent upon the exposure intensity and duration."


----------



## moore

1drywaller said:


> According to CGC's specs...
> 
> "Prolonged and repeated breathing of respirable mica dust may cause lung disease (pneumoconiosis).
> The extent and severity of lung injury correlates with the length of exposure and dust concentration. Prolonged and repeated exposure to airborne free respirable crystalline silica can result in lung disease
> (i.e., silicosis) and/or LUNG CANCER. The development of silicosis may increase the risks of additional health effects. The risk of developing silicosis is dependent upon the exposure intensity and duration."


I'm a dead man!


----------



## DSJOHN

moore said:


> I'm a dead man!


Crap-----31 years of it:furious:


----------



## justadrywallguy

After a long day at work


----------



## gazman

Here I am I am the one without fins.


----------



## Jason

DSJOHN said:


> Crap-----31 years of it:furious:


I think that means you're just immune to it!


----------



## mudslingr

Great place for a skate !


----------



## Muddy Perfection

moore said:


> View attachment 565
> ............i love my pc i hate my pc . took me 2 hours to post this bad pix.


Are those buckets OSHA approved for that union break? Are you sure you shouldn't be tethered?:whistling2:


----------



## moore




----------



## Tc2kewl

*im new guy on the block*

Journeyman drywall finisher..im not what you guy's like to be called...i think is nice too meet you all


----------



## E.K Taper

Checkers said:


> Instead of these tiny ass, "oh he just looks like another fat taper" photos (no offense 2buck,) how about we post a real photo of each other haha.
> 
> Here's one I'm using for my website to show everyone I'm a family man and a great guy haha!


 Which one is you???????????????


----------



## E.K Taper

Tc2kewl said:


> Journeyman drywall finisher..im not what you guy's like to be called...i think is nice too meet you all


 
Welcome, fella!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tc2kewl said:


> Journeyman drywall finisher..im not what you guy's like to be called...i think is nice too meet you all


Journeyman drywall finisher is the proper name we should be called :thumbsup:

But everyone calls us mudder F_ _ kers :blink:


----------



## Brian S

Taken about 2 years ago, where I'm (stood) fishing used to be a fantastic swimming pool, were as a kid I used to spend a lot of the summer, they filled it in and made a car park


----------



## E.K Taper

Aint got any photos of me to upload but I got this youtube vid! Me and my wee boy are on it at 0.05 and 0.34!
Sorry its all I've got just now:surrender:


----------



## moore

Checkers said:


> Instead of these tiny ass, "oh he just looks like another fat taper" photos (no offense 2buck,) how about we post a real photo of each other haha.
> 
> Here's one I'm using for my website to show everyone I'm a family man and a great guy haha!


I laugh every time i see that kid,,[give me some tools dad].
I'M Taking my 13 year old daughter to work with me Tuesday .
she pulls a sweet bottom angle.


----------



## E.K Taper

having bother tryin to upload a dodgy pic


----------



## sdrdrywall

I would post a picture but there's too much fat taper talk


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> I laugh every time i see that kid,,[give me some tools dad].


I think about that little guy whenever I see this thread's title. Pure joy and openness in that little face and body.

The whole picture is a great one.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

sdrdrywall said:


> I would post a picture but there's too much fat taper talk


Come on fatty, post a pic of your self, then I won't be the only one receiving all the fat jokes......... Besides, I'm husky, not fat:whistling2:

Maybe your just husky and strong like me, the others are just jealous :thumbup:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Come on fatty, post a pic of your self, then I won't be the only one receiving all the fat jokes......... Besides, I'm husky, not fat:whistling2:
> 
> Maybe your just husky and strong like me, the others are just jealous :thumbup:


It's called barrel chested ,,,, like a spark plug.


----------



## sdrdrywall

It use to be barrel chested now its barrel waisted but your right 2 buck its hard to pack this much good looks in a small package


----------



## Mudshark

Taken July 2011 on a friends boat in Nanaimo Harbour. The beard is optional - after the Canucks lost in the final game I decided to keep it a while longer.


----------



## SlimPickins

Brian S said:


> Taken about 2 years ago, where I'm (stood) fishing used to be a fantastic swimming pool, were as a kid I used to spend a lot of the summer, they filled it in and made a car park


Oh man, I hope you don't hook a swordfish with that thing.....you'll be a hurtin' unit.


----------



## Brian S

Slim the only thing I was in danger of catching was weed


----------



## VANMAN

*Me*







Hope this works
This is a picture of me at the Isle Of Mann TT Races in June with Carl Fogarty! Not sure if any of u guys follow the bikes:blink:?
By the way i am pointing tryin 2 tell my mate how 2 work my phone!!!


----------



## Brian S

VANMAN said:


> View attachment 1570
> Hope this works
> This is a picture of me at the Isle Of Mann TT Races in June with Carl Fogarty! Not sure if any of u guys follow the bikes:blink:?
> By the way i am pointing tryin 2 tell my mate how 2 work my phone!!!


Nice one:thumbsup:, my old man used to go to the TT, but that was back in the 30s, a bit different to now


----------



## gazman

VANMAN said:


> View attachment 1570
> Hope this works
> This is a picture of me at the Isle Of Mann TT Races in June with Carl Fogarty! Not sure if any of u guys follow the bikes:blink:?
> By the way i am pointing tryin 2 tell my mate how 2 work my phone!!!


Cool and a very cool event. (those boys have got stones the size of bowling balls.)


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

sdrdrywall said:


> It use to be barrel chested now its barrel waisted but your right 2 buck its hard to pack this much good looks in a small package


 Me too, I still have a six-pack abb,,, its just got a KEG sitting om top of it!!!!


----------



## VANMAN

*TT*



gazman said:


> Cool and a very cool event. (those boys have got stones the size of bowling balls.)


They sure have that chief:thumbup:
I have a vid i took standing on a graveyard wall of all places 2 stand!!
Not 2 sure how 2 get that up here but i think u would like it, standing about 6 feet away as they come past at high speed


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

:tank::tank: but no :tank::tank:


----------



## DSJOHN

/See photo below-----my spring hobby ---turkey hunting [in the rain]


----------



## DSJOHN

Sorry guys picture didnt show try again


----------



## DSJOHN

hmmmmmm?


----------



## SlimPickins

Field General said:


> :tank::tank: but no :tank::tank:


That sucks, I thought you'd look more like Robert E. Lee....with a monocle to boot :jester:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

Field General said:


> :tank::tank: but no :tank::tank:


I pictured an 800 pound Geurrilla. I thought that you would be much bigger.


----------



## DSJOHN

heres the photo


----------



## DSJOHN

My winter hobby


----------



## cazna

Man, that thing looks like fun. I would fall off it though, I cant stay on 2 wheel moter bikes, Even 4 wheel farm bikes like to throw me off, I would imagine myself getting a bit carried away on that thing and it would biff me to ground as well. Its all the machines fault of course :yes:


----------



## DSJOHN

http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m610/yevad60/P5090008.jpg Visiting Arizona[ couple times a year] Grand Canyon is a must see--put it on your bucket list!!! This is South Mt in Pheonix


----------



## SlimPickins

....


----------



## Brian S

A Turkey Hunter:thumbsup: what else do you hunt?


----------



## DSJOHN

Brian S said:


> A Turkey Hunter:thumbsup: what else do you hunt?


Beaver of course--isnt that the main course?:thumbsup::tongue_smilie:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Dern, I wish I wern't so interneterally challanged, I have some really cool turkey pics,,, and of course some not so cool ones, I'd love to post


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

My internet is sucky tonight, so its like I'm on here by myself(kinda like being married),,,

But DsJohn,,,, I have had the best luck with the "limb hanger" for calling em down off the tree in the morning,,,, ever tried that one???


----------



## DSJOHN

Capt-sheetrock said:


> My internet is sucky tonight, so its like I'm on here by myself(kinda like being married),,,
> 
> But DsJohn,,,, I have had the best luck with the "limb hanger" for calling em down off the tree in the morning,,,, ever tried that one???


No ,tell me more about it bud, this last one had 7 hens 1st thing in the Am ,after they left it took me an hour to call him.:thumbup1:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

DSJOHN said:


> No ,tell me more about it bud, this last one had 7 hens 1st thing in the Am ,after they left it took me an hour to call him.:thumbup1:


 Being late at night and the way I am,,, I am gonna say its a "Quaker-boy" call,, I'll check that for ya in the morning.

The thing is,, as I am sure ya know,,,, them gobblers know their hens,,, your voice is gonna be differant,, The hens leave the tree first, then the Gobblers,so IF you can't get the hens coming your way after they leave the tree,,,, your gonna have to wait till the Gob gets em gob-ed,,, before he is interested in a "new" prospect.

Its the old bird in the hand deal-io


----------



## DSJOHN

Craig I use a mouth call 90% of the time and the small push box when they,re close so you get that purrrr sound to get them all horned up-I strap the push box on my gun,by the way just got a new Rem 870 turkey with a red dot scope-cant wait to try it this fall, only thing more exciting than calling a turkey and baggin him is eatin beaver and hear it moan!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

The limb hanger is a mouth call,, its hard to beat a mouth call, cuts down movement. I have a little purr box that straps to the barrel and the string is on your trigger finger,, is that the one you use?

After about 10 AM, when the hens are gob-ed and sittin,,, the Tom wanders off seeking new victums, I use a technique called "trolling for turkeys",,, you walk at a fairly fast pace in one direction, calling very 5 minutes or so (I use an aluminum slate for this, really cares along way). Picked up quite a few birds that way

BTW, remember to keep you calls in a tin of Listerne( like an alltoid box),,, I developed brohncitous one spring that dern near took my out, from not doing this,, mold and fungi are not the best things to get in your lungs,,, can happen quicker than we would like to think


----------



## chris

Hunting season......cant wait. Pheasant .Gettin excited just thinking:yes:


----------



## DSJOHN

chris said:


> Hunting season......cant wait. Pheasant .Gettin excited just thinking:yes:


When I down load a picture this week I.ll show you a toy I shot last weekend ,here is my new toyhttp://


----------



## Brian S

Everyone's a'huntin:thumbup:, bring on them Ducks, Geese, an Phessy's

One from a couple of years ago










Another


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> ....


What's wrong Slim? Was your fly down?:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> What's wrong Slim? Was your fly down?:blink:


No, I forgot that I'm an idiot more often than not:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> No, I forgot that I'm an idiot more often than not:thumbsup:


You have the memory of an Elephant....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

okay, a few real pics


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

In the post above,, the dog really didn't do it, but he took the rap for me!!!


----------



## VANMAN

DSJOHN said:


> heres the photo


 U into ur shooting lad:thumbup:
Just bought a new browning 525 hunter,cant wait for the birds again!:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian S

New seasons not far away now. 
Especially now The Glorious 12th has opened the shooting.

Whats your favourites then Vanman, Phessys, Partridge, or Wildfowl


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Me and Ivana carrot. She knows where I keep the treats!


----------



## DSJOHN

VANMAN said:


> U into ur shooting lad:thumbup:
> Just bought a new browning 525 hunter,cant wait for the birds again!:thumbsup:


Dude,I just landed a new Rem 870mag turkey with a red dot scope---guy won it in a raffle,I offered him 1/2 of its worth and he sold it to me!!!!  Awesome


----------



## Captain Drywall

how do i delete?


----------



## moore

Captain Drywall said:


> how do i delete?


You don't ,,just edit ..then give some silly reason why ,,well at least that's what I do..


----------



## Captain Drywall

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/opyfLcYBJnPcWfFncoF-Nkv0VLAWnxH56zEP5tuUxuw?feat=directlink


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Captain Drywall said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/opyfLcYBJnPcWfFncoF-Nkv0VLAWnxH56zEP5tuUxuw?feat=directlink


\good pic Captin, but your beard is not nearly scraggly enough,,,, whats up with that????


----------



## Captain Drywall

Capt-sheetrock said:


> \good pic Captin, but your beard is not nearly scraggly enough,,,, whats up with that????


 it comes and goes, like my belly fat.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Captain Drywall said:


> it comes and goes, like my belly fat.


Hey hey,,,,, HEY ,,,,,,,

we ain't talking about the belly now,,,,,, thank ya!!!!!,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

My question is, whats with the painters pants:yes::whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

He looks too healthy, happy and ....sober, to be a drywaller :whistling2:.


----------



## VANMAN

Brian S said:


> New seasons not far away now.
> Especially now The Glorious 12th has opened the shooting.
> 
> Whats your favourites then Vanman, Phessys, Partridge, or Wildfowl


 Do a few days drivin phessys as u call them
Get a few partridge thrown in on some shoots:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Drywall

2buckcanuck said:


> My question is, whats with the painters pants:yes::whistling2:


 not pants, overalls. Ive really been getting my body into shape, unfortunately i picked the shape of a bowling pin. regular pants fall down.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I pictured an 800 pound Geurrilla. I thought that you would be much bigger.


That's what she said .....


----------



## Captain Drywall

Final touch drywall said:


> No mask:confused1:


 don't stop sanding till you see the whites of their sheetrock


----------



## moore

:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

moore said:


> :yes::yes::yes::yes:


 Nothing I love more than a dancing chicken !!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wnybassman




----------



## P.A. ROCKER

wnybassman said:


>


Let me guess.... you do a little fishing??


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

wnybassman said:


>


Looks like ya did purty good that time !!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

I could catch that In a creek down here:whistling2::jester:


----------



## chris

nice smally:thumbsup: Im jealous


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982

This is about 8 years old, but working on one of the Extreme Home Makeover projects.


----------



## SlimPickins

I thought I would show some evidence that I actually do work on occasion. This was "bonus" area above a large garage. Knee walls were only 18" high, but gables went up 12'. Two large rooms with a hall and a bath in the middle. Walls L4, ceiling skip to match house (read: ugly, too flat, etc). Due to dryout issues, I was detail sanding _after _the lids got skipped.


----------



## Checkers

SlimPickins said:


> I thought I would show some evidence that I actually do work on occasion. This was "bonus" area above a large garage. Knee walls were only 18" high, but gables went up 12'. Two large rooms with a hall and a bath in the middle. Walls L4, ceiling skip to match house (read: ugly, too flat, etc). Due to dryout issues, I was detail sanding _after _the lids got skipped.



Looks like you have a tight seal against your face for that mask lol.


----------



## SlimPickins

Checkers said:


> Looks like you have a tight seal against your face for that mask lol.


Yeah, the picture doesn't show the half a jar of vaseline I used to seal it. Just kidding....however, the picture DOES show a mask on my face, a new mask....which is better than no mask, which does happen on occasion if I forget that it's broken :blink: The filters on this thing are awesome....5-6 jobs, and the inside looks just like the day I bought it. Plus, I store it in a ziplock, so it doesn't get all filled up with crap like my old one. Now I can poison myself with nicotine and tar without all that nasty dust getting in the way :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

But No.


----------



## mudslingr

moore said:


> But No.


And that would be the jail laundry facilities behind you ? :jester::whistling2:


----------



## Zendik

Doing what I work for...









Taken off the ground with a 06 Hoyt Powertec and a hour and a half of predator calling.


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> And that would be the jail laundry facilities behind you ? :jester::whistling2:


I'm sure the general would get a laugh from that pic...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

moore said:


> But No.


 Last night I looked at this post and couldn't figure it out,,,, It dawned on me today.

I see you have "T&A painting" as your logo,,,,,

So I deduced that after reading post #61 from the jokes thread,,, your ole lady is the one that said,,,,"Butt No"

Hence the look of dejection on your face!!!


----------



## mudslingr

A few years ago I mudded up a new poon shop in my area. Got to meet some old favorites at the grand opening too !


----------



## mudslingr

Having a little fun with Slim ! And nothing better to do.


----------



## SlimPickins

mudslingr said:


> Having a little fun with Slim ! And nothing better to do.


:lol:

The zombie is a nice addition! I actually sent the builder a text (in regard to his vacuum being used to suck up thousands of flies)

direct quote: "Hey man, I'm out of here for the day. By the way, your vacuum smells like week old zombie sex. It's NASTY"


----------



## moore

That's the little girl from ''the ring'' She gives me the creeps !
when she crawled out that well ....... freaky !!


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> But No.


Chuck Norris???


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> Chuck Norris???


Steve Buscemi:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> Steve Buscemi:whistling2:


:laughing:


----------



## grid ninja

cool dude in Sapulpa OK


----------



## foxinteriorsllc

when I was young


----------



## sdrdrywall

This is for 2 buck it always makes me feel better when there's a fatter guy in the room so here you go:jester:


----------



## Kiwiman

sdrdrywall said:


> This is for 2 buck it always makes me feel better when there's a fatter guy in the room so here you go:jester:


Oh.... I don't know......I would say about the same size :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Oh.... I don't know......I would say about the same size :whistling2:


That's it, the wars back on again sheep shagger:furious:

This time it will be 2 big guys against you baldy:furious:

Got any ideas Sdr:whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall

2buckcanuck said:


> That's it, the wars back on again sheep shagger:furious:
> 
> This time it will be 2 big guys against you baldy:furious:
> 
> Got any ideas Sdr:whistling2:


Yeah let's gang up on them. I think pt needs a brake anyway:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

sdrdrywall said:


> Yeah let's gang up on them. I think pt needs a brake anyway:whistling2:


----------



## DLSdrywall

Here's a pic of me, like 3 weeks ago coming back from vacation.


----------



## sdrdrywall

Kiwiman said:


>


I just spent an hour running around a field trying to get a picture of this huge sheep for you guys farmer thought i was out of my mind:jester:


----------



## Kiwiman

sdrdrywall said:


> I just spent an hour running around a field trying to get a picture of this huge sheep for you guys farmer thought i was out of my mind:jester:


Good effort, now you know how skilled a sheep shagger has to be just to catch them, also pace yourself so you have energy left when you do catch them :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

DLSdrywall said:


> Here's a pic of me, like 3 weeks ago coming back from vacation.


Nice pic. Very shallow depth of field.
What sort of lens or camera took that pic?


----------



## DLSdrywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nice pic. Very shallow depth of field.
> What sort of lens or camera took that pic?


My wife has a nikon 5100 f1.8 setting 35 mm lens lol its all apples and oranges to me


----------



## PrecisionTaping

DLSdrywall said:


> My wife has a nikon 5100 f1.8 setting 35 mm lens lol its all apples and oranges to me


Haha! I hear ya bro. That's how it sounded to me a few weeks ago.
I've been studying up. I just bought my first DSLR, I wanted to try alternative ways to shoot video other than my video camera. DSLR's offer allot which video camera's can't.
35mm's a nice lens. Especially with that low of an f-stop. Beauty! :thumbsup:
I just bought a 50mm f1.8 two days ago. I love it.
Great for low light.


----------



## sanusense

Your kid is a rockstar, and great family flick.


----------



## Zendik

....


----------



## Square Foot

WOW!!!! The other guys here seem to like mounting sheep ......you're taking it to the extreme, don' you think?


----------



## gazman

We have quite a few new members on here that may not be aware of this thread so I thought that I would give it a bump. So come on you newbies, man up. :whistling2:

That mean you Plugger.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Bet he doesnt.


----------



## gazman

He will if he is a real man. :whistling2::whistling2::brows:


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> He will if he is a real man. :whistling2::whistling2::brows:


Well i had one of him, He took off his stilts for it this time but thought, Maybe not suitable for dwt?? But its prob ok, Should i post it, Or should i not dear watson??


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Well i had one of him, He took off his stilts for it this time but thought, Maybe not suitable for dwt?? But its prob ok, Should i post it, Or should i not dear watson??


You have a picture of that sheep shagger kiwiman

Post it







:furious:


----------



## cazna

No, Of Plugger, Look, No stilts for this one.............Thats him on the end..........Of her...........Shall i remove it now???


----------



## mudslingr

That's quite the short skirt he has on ! :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> No, Of Plugger, Look, No stilts for this one.............Thats him on the end..........Of her...........Shall i remove it now???


You can remove it now, I got the picture saved:thumbsup:

Plugger making love to a sheep, shall be posted after my hockey game:thumbup:


----------



## Toontowntaper

Me and my kid ellianna she loves sitting on my bike and everytime she hears a bike go by she says daddy your bike


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> No, Of Plugger, Look, No stilts for this one.............Thats him on the end..........Of her...........Shall i remove it now???





mudslingr said:


> That's quite the short skirt he has on ! :jester:





2buckcanuck said:


> You can remove it now, I got the picture saved:thumbsup:
> 
> Plugger making love to a sheep, shall be posted after my hockey game:thumbup:


 FK!!! Did I miss a pic of plugger?:blink:


----------



## Toontowntaper

lol now you guys know what the Chinese taper looks like 
I will have to get some pictures of the reno im doing Scott has seen it in various stages. I just tell him don't judge till its all complete. its been dragging on though because people have been living there. which helped slow down absolutely everything


----------



## plugger

moore said:


> FK!!! Did I miss a pic of plugger?


I missed the one of myself too..!

You fellas cant be trusted with my photos with photoshop.. Maybe one day!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

plugger said:


> I missed the one of myself too..!
> 
> You fellas cant be trusted with my photos with photoshop.. Maybe one day!:thumbsup:


It was this, You and your, While your down there stilts talk, I seen this and thought, Mr Plugger. Will remove it again though so be quick.


----------



## Kiwiman

Ok, my turn. 
This is me while on DWT.......I like to dress accordingly :whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher

Couple of me playing ball. The one with me swinging is a cool pic of my hitting my last college HR off a 2nd rounder . And the last pic is of me and the GF holding one of the catfish we caught last summer.


----------



## Deezal

Me, my kids and a couple messy can pics.


----------



## Deezal

Messy van pics*


----------



## mld

Nice van! You could get a job working for Moore!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Ok, my turn.
> This is me while on DWT.......I like to dress accordingly :whistling2:


I can see a couple of reasons why you like to dress like that Kiwiman:yes:
One, that's a very handsome picture of a very fine looking male specimen on your "T" shirt:thumbsup:

And two, you get to pretend you have hair on your head:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Bad bad Plugger :furious: :furious:......... he's a wannabe kiwi:yes:


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Couple of me playing ball. The one with me swinging is a cool pic of my hitting my last college HR off a 2nd rounder . And the last pic is of me and the GF holding one of the catfish we caught last summer.


 uh..:blink:..The catfish is nice and all!! But that catch to your left ??:whistling2: You would be a fool to throw that one back!!:yes:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Bad bad Plugger :furious: :furious:......... he's a wannabe kiwi:yes:


 ....


----------



## VANMAN

Toontowntaper said:


> lol now you guys know what the Chinese taper looks like
> I will have to get some pictures of the reno im doing Scott has seen it in various stages. I just tell him don't judge till its all complete. its been dragging on though because people have been living there. which helped slow down absolutely everything


Nice wheels Toon!
Is that 600/750 ot 1000? I know its a K6 as i had a black 750!:thumbup:


----------



## Toontowntaper

VANMAN said:


> Nice wheels Toon!
> Is that 600/750 ot 1000? I know its a K6 as i had a black 750!:thumbup:


That bike would be a 09 Aka k9 gsxr 750
My true prize is 2 1/2 yrs old


----------



## keke

2buckcanuck said:


> Bad bad Plugger :furious: :furious:......... he's a wannabe kiwi:yes:


----------



## gazman

I dont see your pic here Keke .


----------



## VANMAN

Toontowntaper said:


> That bike would be a 09 Aka k9 gsxr 750
> My true prize is 2 1/2 yrs old


U have some class lad!:yes:
My 1 was an 07 but sold it!
Whats the true prize?
Sorry about the K6 part i was going with the mirrors lol!


----------



## gazman

VANMAN said:


> U have some class lad!:yes:
> My 1 was an 07 but sold it!
> Whats the true prize?



His little girl :yes:.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> His little girl :yes:.


Smart ass!!!!!:yes:
Never even crossed my little brain that 1!:blink:
I was thinking bikes not kids!!
Give me time 2 wake up Gaz!


----------



## gazman

VANMAN said:


> Smart ass!!!!!:yes:
> Never even crossed my little brain that 1!:blink:
> I was thinking bikes not kids!!
> Give me time 2 wake up Gaz!


----------



## Toontowntaper

Vanman 
Yes my little girl in the picture she was I think 16 months...... I think I might sell the bike I haven't really put on any miles on it I have 1600kms on it so 1000 miles..... And it cost $235 a month to plate how much will I ride this year


----------



## VANMAN

Toontowntaper said:


> Vanman
> Yes my little girl in the picture she was I think 16 months...... I think I might sell the bike I haven't really put on any miles on it I have 1600kms on it so 1000 miles..... And it cost $235 a month to plate how much will I ride this year


Yae mine was about the same!Didn't go out much on it but i kind of miss the buzz!
Especially when u meet the speed cops head on reading 150+ on the clock!!!


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> uh..:blink:..The catfish is nice and all!! But that catch to your left ??:whistling2: You would be a fool to throw that one back!!:yes:


Oh no she isn't going anywhere :thumbsup:. Been together 5 years and are moving into a house next wednesday. We will be renting but no big deal. We stayed out to about 1:30 in the morning fishing and she got to real that one in. She had a blast as she had never caught something like that :thumbup:


----------



## Toontowntaper

thefinisher said:


> Oh no she isn't going anywhere :thumbsup:. Been together 5 years and are moving into a house next wednesday. We will be renting but no big deal. We stayed out to about 1:30 in the morning fishing and she got to real that one in. She had a blast as she had never caught something like that :thumbup:


Well you are suppose to say that she had a blast because it was the second biggest catch she caught.... You being the first


----------



## thefinisher

Toontowntaper said:


> Well you are suppose to say that she had a blast because it was the second biggest catch she caught.... You being the first


haha, very true.


----------



## plugger

Surprised we haven't seen action in this thread since this arvo..


----------



## moore

She made me cut my hair and shave!! I even cut the long hairs off my eyebrows!...All that to take the daughter to a wedding. 
At least it's not her wedding:thumbup:


----------



## Toontowntaper

moore said:


> She made me cut my hair and shave!! I even cut the long hairs off my eyebrows!...All that to take the daughter to a wedding.
> At least it's not her wedding:thumbup:


I will call you dad lol in all seriousness she is beautiful and congrats Moore. But you looked better when you looked like this. Since now you look a little Girly lol jk


----------



## icerock drywall

here is one thing I like more then tools


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> She made me cut my hair and shave!! I even cut the long hairs off my eyebrows!...All that to take the daughter to a wedding.
> At least it's not her wedding:thumbup:


It's kinda tough cracking a smile eh'. Let me guess the whif missed the moment.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> She made me cut my hair and shave!! I even cut the long hairs off my eyebrows!...


I like the old Moore better! :jester:


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> I like the old Moore better! :jester:
> View attachment 8294


Ya gotta love face book!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Ya gotta love face book!!!!! LOL!!!


Hahaha! I thought it was pretty funny! :yes:


----------



## Workaholic

Here is me when I was young, dumb and cool. 

Here is me ten yrs later after I grew my own moobs.


----------



## Workaholic

Here is how I see me and here is how the wife sees me.


----------



## Kiwiman

:laughing: .............Moobs.


----------



## Workaholic

Kiwiman said:


> :laughing: .............Moobs.


lol yep here is a better pic of the moobs


----------



## Mudslinger

Workaholic said:


> lol yep here is a better pic of the moobs


It had to be done!:thumbup:
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...E01750E11C5D3D7CA0EFE0175&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR


----------



## icerock drywall

this is what I look like on sanding day:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Workaholic said:


> lol yep here is a better pic of the moobs


Well Work, at least it's not a mangina.


----------



## Workaholic

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Well Work, at least it's not a mangina.


Eric has a mangina.


lol yes I am still the man of the house. While I do love vag I don't want to be the vag, but a moob is still fun to grab as long as it is your own moob.


----------



## pipercub17

me on a sanding day


----------



## moore

....


----------



## gazman

We seem to have a bit of new blood on here at the moment. Probably a good time to revive this thread, so as they can join the party properly.

Check out the handsome devil, and his master in the last post.


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> ....


He's so cute!!:blink:
Or she!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys

I'll play. this was my 25th anniversary renewing our vows in Cabo San Lucas, BCS, Mexico in 2006.


----------



## VANMAN

MrWillys said:


> I'll play. this was my 25th anniversary renewing our vows in Cabo San Lucas, BCS, Mexico in 2006.


Mr Willy,There is not a lot of folk get 2 25 yrs!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

Here we go!!
****ing lucky me!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys

VANMAN said:


> Here we go!!
> ****ing lucky me!!:thumbsup:


 Your better half is much easier on the eyes! We just had our 33rd last month. Been together since I was 19, and she was 17. The key to a successful marriage is knowing she's the boss.


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> ....


 At least you got a good looking dog!


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> I'll play. this was my 25th anniversary renewing our vows in Cabo San Lucas, BCS, Mexico in 2006.


For a retired drywall man you look good Willy !! I was expecting to see a humped over old dude with a cane wearing a hernia truss! I guess there's something to be said about the union...:whistling2:


----------



## gazman

Well done Willy 33 years :thumbsup:.
We hit 24 next week.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> At least you got a good looking dog!


That dog Is my best buddy,,,,Well maybe not my best buddy! 
My best friend has been putting up with me for the last 21 years! :yes:
One day without her would be total chaos !!!


----------



## VANMAN

MrWillys said:


> Your better half is much easier on the eyes! We just had our 33rd last month. Been together since I was 19, and she was 17. The key to a successful marriage is knowing she's the boss.


Hats off 2 u sir!:yes:
I'm only 1 year!!!:blink:


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> That dog Is my best buddy,,,,Well maybe not my best buddy!
> My best friend has been putting up with me for the last 21 years! :yes:
> One day without her would be total chaos !!!


Go Moore!:thumbsup:
She looks like she got a fare set o puppy's on her!


----------



## MagicCityDrywall

morning time after a good sand


----------



## gazman

Bump for the newbies.


----------



## BowieMarshalltown

Here is one of me and my girlfriend from a few months ago. Hope this works, seems like I'll press submit and nothing will upload.


----------



## gazman

Thanks Jim, I pictured you a bit older. It must have been all of those mature posts you have made.:thumbsup:


----------



## BowieMarshalltown

gazman said:


> Thanks Jim, I pictured you a bit older. I must have been all of those mature posts you have made.:thumbsup:


Thanks Gaz. I might sound older, but I know about 1% of what you guys actually know about drywall. You are the experts!


----------



## moore

BowieMarshalltown said:


> Here is one of me and my girlfriend from a few months ago. Hope this works, seems like I'll press submit and nothing will upload.


You better put a ring on that one Jim!!!:whistling2:


----------



## BowieMarshalltown

moore said:


> You better put a ring on that one Jim!!!:whistling2:


Thanks Moore, I'm working on that! The sooner the better!


----------



## moore

BowieMarshalltown said:


> Thanks Moore, I'm working on that! The sooner the better!


She purrty!!!! :yes:


----------



## MrWillys

Back in 07 we did an Alaskan cruise (no more cruise ships for me) and one of our stops was Vancouver British Columbia where we did this carriage ride.


----------



## icerock drywall

icefam


----------



## mld

Nice looking crew there Ice!


----------



## Kiwiman

Yep, happy kids means good parents Ice :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

There are a fe new blokes here atm, so Bump.


----------



## embella plaster

Me...mywife.....my boy i have 2 other kids but they where busy some where else lol


----------



## cazna

Thanks for the pic, Nice to put a face to the name, Did your Mrs let you post that? My Mrs would hang me if posted one of her :yes:


----------



## embella plaster

I dont listen to anything my wife says thats why im always in trouble


----------



## cazna

embella plaster said:


> I dont listen to anything my wife says thats why im always in trouble


Haha :thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster

Australia day i am dead for posting this one


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> My Mrs would hang me if posted one of her :yes:


But you did! She's a hottie btw!!! :thumbsup: :whistling2:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Don't have one of me and my family but this is me doing what I do best..

Looks like you your ya self a good one Embella !!
And ya sons a dead ringer for you 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Haha i know shes way out my leauge haha thanks


----------



## gazman

Lol, most of us are punching above our weight, including me.


----------



## DiasDePlaya

All the family. This is my beach house.


----------



## embella plaster

DiasDePlaya said:


> All the family. This is my beach house.


Beach house eyyyy your doing alright $$$$$


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Your gunna need a bigger couch !!
Getting a bit squishy as kids are getting older hey 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwiman

embella plaster said:


> I dont listen to anything my wife says thats why im always in trouble


ahhhhh so thats what those legs are attached too :thumbsup:
She might go a bit septic when she finds out you posted her pic but if you tell her we think she's hot then you watch her attitude change  
Don't tell her some of us are in our fifties though :shifty: she'll just say the dirty old basturds..... and still hate you.


----------



## embella plaster

Nah the legs where her friend honestly shes nearly 50 her friend


----------



## Kiwiman

embella plaster said:


> Nah the legs where her friend honestly shes nearly 50 her friend


Thats ok....I'm over 50 :brows:


----------



## Star Drywall Inc.

This is a pic of me and my 900 gallon rig in 1994


----------



## Nick Harmon

The Harmon's.


----------

